# Who Ate The Damn Pizza Rolls?



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 3, 2011)

oh yes, the great Canadian novel.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 3, 2011)

The sequel is, "Who Didn't Put a New Roll of Toilet Paper On?"


Prequel:  "Will You Quit Leaving a Millimeter of Iced Tea in the Fridge and Make a New Jug Already??"


----------



## Daniel (Aug 4, 2011)

"...I swear to the Queen, if you did, I will throw you out and let the polar bears eat you."


----------

